# Pokemon Thunder Yellow: Where's Abra?



## Drak0rex (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm playing a hacked version of Pokemon Yellow called Pokemon Thunder Yellow. It has all 151 pokemon obtainable in it, but I can't seem to find an Abra anywhere. I need it to do the Mew glitch. In the documentation that comes with the hack, it says he was moved back to route 24, but I've been at it for hours without so much as a sighting. I even tried routes 5 and 6 where he is in the clean version. Anyone play this hack and know where he is for sure?


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2016)

maybe Abra just teleported from the game...


that fucker


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know where you can find Abra, but if you still can't find one, there's always save editing.


----------



## Hoppy (Mar 8, 2016)

From Google:
*Abra has been moved to near the Day Care Center in Yellow. *


----------



## Drak0rex (Mar 9, 2016)

Hoppy said:


> From Google:
> *Abra has been moved to near the Day Care Center in Yellow. *


From the documentation that came with the *patch to the game:*
*063   Abra     Route 24, Celadon Game Corner*

The reason I asked the question is because *I've tried both places and still can't find him.*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 9, 2016)

The encounter rate for Abra is around 15% in those areas, according to Bulbapedia, so it's entirely possible you just haven't gotten lucky enough to encounter one. It's also possible that, with the extra pokemon that (I assume) show up in that area along with Abra the encounter rate got a little fucked somewhere and he just doesn't show up, or has some stupid low rate. 

You can always try a longer-ish way to do the early Mew glitch, beat Misty and go and get Cut from the S.S. Anne, then grab the Teleport TM on your way to Rock Tunnel, teach it to some Pokemon, and finish off the glitch that way (unless you already goofed and beat all the trainers on the way to Bill's house and planned on doing it with the first swimmer in Misty's gym, as one of the the Jr. Trainer boys has a Slowpoke which will activate the glitch on that route). 

Or you can simply wait until you get the requirements to get Mew the "legit" way in this hack, since the documentation says they added the whole "Strength on the Truck" method for catching Mew.


----------



## Queno138 (Mar 9, 2016)

Frankly I played Thunder Yellow for a bit,
and its pretty much not that different from normal yellow.

You should go for the Debug Yellow. ()

D058: 15 [length:01] (encounter mew)
D126: 64 [length:01] (at level 100)

Exit menu, and Mew appears!

Also, for whatever in slot one:
D185: FAAA [length:02] (first slot DVs enables it to be shiny on GSC, which may be imported into Gen VII)
D17D: FFFFFFFFFF [length:05] Max Ev part 1
D180: FFFFFFFFFF [length:05] Max Ev part 2
D172: xx [length:01] Change xx to respective index numbers to change attacks.


----------

